# Testosterone Good for Bodybuilders



## shane90 (Jul 29, 2009)

Building muscle is a pre-requisite for bodybuilders and athletes to facilitate fitness and improve their performance. Exercise and constant workout sure is the only natural method, but there is a point where your body gets stuck, without increasing or decreasing in muscle. Here you are required to take some additional supplements and fasten the pace of muscle development


----------

